# James White publishes a response to The Lost Tomb of Jesus film!



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 28, 2007)

A response was needed, a book was written, and now published all within a month!

Read about it here: *An Incredible Turn Around!*


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 29, 2007)

I am amazed at how fast a book was written and made available to the public in response to this most recent attack on the resurrection.


----------



## Bandguy (Mar 29, 2007)

The most recent attack on the ressurection reminded me of Schonfeld's "The Passover Plot"....all bark and no bite. It was obvious to me when they started mentioning the DNA they found to prove their case how desperate and shallow thier case was. I guess for many, they were awed by the prospect of a discovery of Jesus' DNA, and for that reason it is probably a good thing the book was written. For me, however, it was all a case of much ado about nothing. Not much of an attack if you ask me. It would be like if OBL proclaimed that he had a secret weapon that would annihilate the free world and all he did was start shooting arrows at our military. It is, basically, a joke.


----------



## Philbeck (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess he wanted it out before Easter!


----------

